# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  bean beetles

## Lynn

Hi,
Is anyone currently culturing/feeding bean beetles to their darts?
Worth considering?

They are certainly easy enough to culture.

Lynn

----------


## Lynn

Might anyone have an opinion regarding bean beetles as dart feeders?

I started a culture w/ black-eyed peas. I purchased loose beans from the health food store. 
I'm hoping for 'volunteers' to...........just appear?

----------


## Heather

Lynn, I read this the other day. It's an older post by Kurt. I've never tried bean beetles and don't really know anyone else who has.

I'm sure someone else may know?

http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frog-h...blue-dart.html

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn, I read this the other day. It's an older post by Kurt. I've never tried bean beetles and don't really know anyone else who has.
> 
> I'm sure someone else may know?
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frog-h...blue-dart.html


Yikes!
Thanks Heath
I guess I'll make rice and beans ! 
- for the human occupants of the house  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Lol! Sounds yummy! We'll be over...what time's dinner?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex Shepack

Lynn,
I use them, although fairly sparingly.  I got them from Jeremy Huff at the New York Show.  He certainly recommends them and is a quite prolific dart breeder.  I have to imagine that gut impaction could happen, but I don't think it is really a huge concern.  Just use them sparingly.  I love them because they're a little bigger and slower, and some of my frogs benefit from that.  I think they're worth culturing, and they're certainly easy enough.  


~Alex

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn,
> I use them, although fairly sparingly.  I got them from Jeremy Huff at the New York Show.  He certainly recommends them and is a quite prolific dart breeder.  I have to imagine that gut impaction could happen, but I don't think it is really a huge concern.  Just use them sparingly.  I love them because they're a little bigger and slower, and some of my frogs benefit from that.  I think they're worth culturing, and they're certainly easy enough.  
> 
> 
> ~Alex


Thanks Alex. Good timing! 
I was at the White Plains show last week end. They were so highly recommended
I'm looking for a little variety. I really don't think I could do the house fly thing. 
I'm loving my darts !! There are calls from both the R imitators' and Leucs' enclosures ( I heard the Leucs for the first time this AM) 
They were born early July. 

Not to change the subject.
But-I linked to a reply of yous, in a reply today.
see post #3 
Perhaps you could comment   :Smile:  as well
Take care,
Lynn

----------


## Alex Shepack

> Not to change the subject.
> But-I linked to a reply of yous, in a reply today.
> see post #3 
> Perhaps you could comment   as well
> Take care,
> Lynn


Are you referring to the post about Kurt's _azureus_? Or another one.  I'd be happy to weigh in on anything, im just confused! Hahahaha

----------


## Heather

Always good to hear all experiences. I'd like to hear more from anyone else who uses them as feeders.

----------


## Lynn

> Are you referring to the post about Kurt's _azureus_? Or another one.  I'd be happy to weigh in on anything, im just confused! Hahahaha



Sorry Alex. It would help if I provided the link.     :Stupid: 
http://www.frogforum.net/beginner-di...tml#post155284

----------


## Alex Shepack

Lynn,
Your inbox is full!

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn,
> Your inbox is full!


Whoops, sorry.  :Bee:

----------

